

The Eudyptula Challenge - r4um
http://eudyptula-challenge.org/

======
xwintermutex
That is a great idea, a series of programming exercises for the Linux kernel.
I never needed to do kernel programming, but it always seemed terrible
interesting to me. This will probably motivate me to actually do so!

------
vinkelhake
I wonder if this is the work of Wolfgang "datenwolf" Draxinger. He's got the
eudyptula.org domain and is perhaps most known for a talk at 27c3 that was
completely derailed by Lennart Poettering.

------
keithxm23
This may seem silly, but how do you send an email without html in the current
version of Gmail?

One solution I think works is using m.gmail version (the mobile version). Is
there any better way?

~~~
r4um
Compose -> More Options (Lower right) -> Plain text mode

~~~
keithxm23
Perfect! Thank you!

------
FiloSottile
I'm some levels in and this is amazing! You have to be actually motivated to
make it and have a Linux machine around to go ahead, but I think it's run by
some good kernel hackers.

------
midas007
0\. What's the dev environment look like? VM, web, etc?

1\. Will there be mandatory hazing to get accustomed to interacting with
kernel devs?

~~~
FiloSottile
0\. VMs are fine to start, but you'll want a linux machine soon-ish; (Web!?)

1\. Part of it is learning proper style and communication means

~~~
midas007
0\. Matasano challenge used a web interface, and it was quite pleasant.
Doesn't really matter what the "view" is so long as the goal is accomplished.
But if folks want to go down the boring cliché road of religulocity by
insisting emacs is the only true editor[i], it would be disappointing.

[i] another example might be zsh vs. bash, a thread that would go off the
right edge.

~~~
FiloSottile
Aaaah, ok got you. No, they don't care what you use as long as what you _send_
is in the right format.

The tasks require you to compile and boot kernels, and all submissions are
email, just like Linux developing. So, no web involved.

------
chrisBob
_moving on up in complexity to getting patches accepted into the main Linux
kernel source tree._

Any idea how many exercises are involved. I took a class on kernel modules,
and this sounds like fun, plus it is moving towards something useful, and not
just a set of exercises for learning's sake.

------
crowhack
I've been looking for an excuse for more C programming and less web dev. This
seems like a great learning experience. Can't wait to start this!

------
nollidge
I'm too busy coding my 2048 riff to work on this.

